# Who do you put in your campground/cabin?



## acornavenue (Mar 7, 2019)

I?m trying to level up fast and with my villagers. Who do you put in your campground or canin? What tricks do you have that can help me. I saw i?m always doing requests just doesnt level up fast enough


----------



## Chouchou (Mar 7, 2019)

Don't put your favorite villagers in your camp, but choose the villagers that will give you the most stuff you need. 
There are specific villagers that will give you certain craft materials. 

If you want an amity to grow, choose the villagers with the same type to get more essence for it. 

Play daily and do all the tasks.


----------



## Phawnix (Mar 7, 2019)

Just balance out who you put in your camp. Your cabin is pretty much useless. If someone reaches maximum friendship swap them out for someone else until you can build the proper campsite attraction for them.


----------



## LaBlue0314 (Mar 8, 2019)

The animals I place in the cabin are animals that are locked, and can't progress any further in their relationship with my character.  Once they are unlocked I send them home, and then the game can use them to progress the relationship plus the things they give in return when fulfilling request.  As far as the camp, the animals I have in there are those who are getting ready to have a request...I still haven't got all my animals to where they can be invited to the camp.  I've gone from just starting to level 88 in less than two months doing it this way.


----------



## Nougat (Mar 8, 2019)

I'm obviously strategically really bad at this game. I just put whoever I like in my camp or campsite... What exactly are your strategies around who you place where? I'd like to know!


----------



## Phawnix (Mar 8, 2019)

Nougat said:


> I'm obviously strategically really bad at this game. I just put whoever I like in my camp or campsite... What exactly are your strategies around who you place where? I'd like to know!



I think the game is more about having fun and passing the time than strategy so you're probably ok


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Mar 8, 2019)

I put my favorite villagers in the cabin (they were maxed out until the Valentine’s update) and the villagers I’m trying to level up/need materials from in the campsite


----------



## Coach (Mar 8, 2019)

Earlier on it's beneficial to place villagers who provide resources that you need in your camp, as Chouchou said, especially when building the amenities. It also makes sense to put capped villagers in the cabin so you won't get them on rotations when you can't level them up.

Now, though, I just keep my favourites in my camp regardless of what materials they give. I would suggest keeping the majority of your campsite villagers as your favourites though, as at the end of the day keeping villagers just to gain resources isn't worth it and kinda sucks some of the fun out of Pocket Camp!


----------



## cornimer (Mar 17, 2019)

I put villagers in the cabin once they get over level 20 - except for Tad who I always keep in my camp!

In my campsite I just put villagers I like, but I prefer to have them between level 10-20 so it's not impossible to level them up.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Mar 17, 2019)

I tend to keep villagers I like in my campsite that aren't at max level, and my cabin gets my faves that are maxed.  I'm out of amenities to craft so it doesn't really matter what type I invite anymore.


----------



## Bosmer (Mar 17, 2019)

In my camp I put villagers in based on what resources I need, mostly for essences. In the cabin I put villagers over level 20 in there.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 17, 2019)

Now I bring in campers who match the overall theme of my campsite. Rn it's a fairy forest, so I have Ketchup, Bunnie, Fauna, Teddy, Twiggy, Beau and 2 others who coincidentally match the whole red/yellow/orange colours of the animals I've invited.

Before that it was a bakery, so I had Sprinkle, Poppy, Merengue, Maple ect... animals that are either bakers or have food names.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 20, 2019)

Right now I only have Paolo and Static in my cabin. I had a lot more before, but it just feels to crowded with that many villagers in the cabin at once. I didn't pick those two for any particular reason, though they are villagers I like that I don't currently have room for at my campsite.


----------



## drowningfairies (Mar 20, 2019)

I don't really have a theme on who is in my camp yet, so I go off of who I need resources from the most.
I haven't done anything with my cabin yet, so I'm not sure who I will be putting there.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 20, 2019)

Mine? No specific theme. Campsite: I have Mitzi, Rosie, Snake, Goldie (with the autumn fortune cookie clothing), Kiki (there is more i kinda forgot)
Cabin: Stitches, Lucky, Lily, Carrie (^^^)


----------



## Flare (Mar 20, 2019)

mostly my favorites. I don't use themes and stuff for my campground/cabin I just put whoever and what I want.


----------

